# veil of religion



## escorial (Dec 3, 2014)

live a lie you
vile sinners of
evil deeds


----------



## Nellie (Dec 3, 2014)

It does seem like a lie, this veil called religion?! Thanks.


----------



## jenthepen (Dec 3, 2014)

You seem to have pointed out that deeds are the only measure of the goodness of man, no matter which banner they choose to act under. And you did it in many fewers words than I've taken here. Succinct wisdom. escorial.


----------



## escorial (Dec 3, 2014)

thanks Nellie

cheers Jenthepen


----------



## nickpierce (Dec 3, 2014)

escorial said:


> live a lie you
> vile sinners of
> evil deeds




Tight and clean.
Just the way I like 'em.
Thanks.


----------



## escorial (Dec 3, 2014)

ta..nickpierce


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 3, 2014)

KAAAPOWWWW!!! A stunning verbal slap in the face of hypocrisy! You are the cool dude...Thanks, Peace always...Julia


----------



## escorial (Dec 3, 2014)

thanks Firemajic


----------



## aj47 (Dec 3, 2014)

Well constructed.  I don't know the scriptures of many religions, but a common thread is that those who are blessed/whatever _act _like it.

I am not Catholic, but I have taken a shine to the current Pope.


----------



## escorial (Dec 3, 2014)

thanks astroannie the piece was constructed from the same letters in the same word at the beginning of each line...cheers


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 4, 2014)

escorial said:


> thanks astroannie the piece was constructed from the same letters in the same word at the beginning of each line...cheers




I missed that... now--twice as cool!


----------



## escorial (Dec 4, 2014)

that's the thing about poetry fiemajic....there is often so much hidden in the words by the author that it's not always clear as to what they want to portray and it's often frustrating to me when i don't get a piece but often still enjoy the experience of other peoples work...often i look at work on here and i'm so amazed at how well constructed a piece can be and often when i go back some time later when you get a feel for another persons work it can change for you and that's for me is the joy of poetry.


----------



## Firemajic (Dec 4, 2014)

Writing poetry and reading poetry--two different things. I am still learning to read poetry and understanding what is not said, subtle nuances and layers of meaning and emotion.I love reading other comments on poems posted and experiencing the poem again with new eyes...You are right, that is the joy of poetry.  Peace always...Julia


----------



## PiP (Dec 4, 2014)

Another example of how you portray so much in so few words. The 'veil' of hypocrisy..


----------



## rcallaci (Dec 4, 2014)

Your 16 syllable poem is a tightly constructed powerhouse of profound significance. Short Poetry at its best...


my warmest
bob


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Dec 5, 2014)

Dig it!


----------



## Guy Faukes (Dec 5, 2014)

nickpierce said:


> Tight and clean.
> Just the way I like 'em.
> Thanks.



Giggity


----------



## Gavrushka (Dec 5, 2014)

escorial said:


> live a lie you
> vile sinners of
> evil deeds



It took me a 300,000 word pair of novels to try to say what you said in 9...

Only you said it far better.

Gah, escorial, know that I hate you!


----------



## escorial (Dec 6, 2014)

PiP...veil of hypocrisy...gives it a more general meaning and i like that..

rcallaci..i do like the short stuff..thanks man

GF..giggity...ha,ha...nice one kidda

Garvashuka..300,000...that's some achievement dude...can i read them or parts of them somewhere?


----------



## PiP (Dec 6, 2014)

escorial said:


> PiP...veil of hypocrisy...gives it a more general meaning and i like that..



So do I, escorial. The veil covers a multitude of sins...


----------

